# Ok, So who has stock of REO's...



## FireFly (27/4/15)

I feel the peer pressure so bad right now... No Thanks to all the Reonauts... Blastards going to make me broke... 

Who has stock of REOs with Attys and bottles etc please..?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Morne (27/4/15)

@Oupa from Vapour Mountain should have some. 

Check with him, he will sort you out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

